# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Điểm mặt những tên ẩm thực nổi tiếng trên bản đồ Hà Nội

## yeuhanoi

*1. Bánh Tôm - Hồ Tây*

Ai đã từng đến Hà Nội chắc sẽ háo hức được một lần tìm đến bánh tôm Tây Hồ, để có dịp thưởng thức thứ đặc sản có một không hai của đất này. Chỉ cần một lần thế thôi cũng đã thành ấn tượng. Bởi một lẽ ăn bánh tôm Hồ Tây đâu chỉ phải là ăn để mà ăn mà còn để ngắm trời, ngắm đất, ngắm người, ngắm cảnh.


Thưởng thức bánh tôm trong khung cảnh hoàng hôn mùa hạ thì thật tuyệt. Con tôm nước ngọt Hồ Tây vừa chín tới phổng phao màu hồng lựu nằm trên mặt chiếc bánh vàng ươm, nhai cứ ròn tan như miếng bánh đa vừa nướng.

Vị tôm ngọt mà thơm cộng với cái giòn và ngậy của bánh, chấm với nước mắm dấm chua cay. Cứ thế nhai tan một miếng, nhấp một hơi bia lạnh, thật không có gì thú bằng.

*Địa chỉ cho bạn*: nhà hàng Bánh Tôm Hồ Tây, đường Thanh Niên, Tây Hồ.
*

>> Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Bánh Tôm Tây Hồ

2. Bún ốc - Phủ  Tây Hồ*

Ngày trước ốc dùng để làm bún người ta vớt luôn dưới lòng Hồ Tây, bởi lẽ ốc ở dưới rất nhiều và nhiều đến nỗi một người cào tiếng đồng hồ là được cả gần tạ ốc rất béo và to. Bây giờ Hồ Tây ít ốc nên người ta phải đi thu mua ốc tận nhiều nơi mà chủ yếu là ốc bươu vàng hay ốc nhồi.


Nằm tận cùng trên bán đảo nhô ra giữa hồ Tây, Phủ Tây Hồ là một trong những địa danh thu hút du khách nhất Hà Nội. Không chỉ nổi tiếng bởi có nhiều cảnh đẹp mà còn nổi tiếng bởi món bún ốc .Nơi đây có tới mấy chục nhà hàng bán bún ốc suốt con đường nhỏ dẫn vào phủ Tây Hồ và nhà hàng nào khách cũng ra vào tấp nập. Người Hà Nội, khách thập phương đi lễ ở đây đều muốn ăn bún ốc nơi này. Cũng có thể bún ốc ở đây là đặc biệt và những lều lán như kiểu quán gió cùng phong cảnh trữ tình thơ mộng của Hồ Tây càng làm khách thích thú, lưu luyến, ngon miệng và nhớ mãi...


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Bún ốc Phủ Tây Hồ_

*3. Chả Cá - Lã Vọng*

Nằm trong khu phố cổ trầm khuất, phố Chả Cá với món chả cá Lã Vọng nay được nhiều người dân trong và ngoài nước biết đến như một địa điểm ẩm thực hấp dẫn của thủ đô Hà Nội. Trước đây, con phố này có tên là phố Hàng Sơn. Nhưng khoảng hơn 100 năm, con phố này đã được đổi tên thành phố Chả Cá vì chính món đặc sản chả cá nơi đây.


Vị ngon của chả cá Lã Vọng quả thực khó có từ ngữ nào diễn đạt hết. Nhưng chắc hẳn, người Hà Nội hay bất cứ ở nơi đâu đều mong muốn được thưởng thức hương vị đặc biệt ấy một lần, để cảm nhận đầy đủ nét thanh lịnh, trang nhã trong nghệ thuật ẩm thực của người Hà Nội.

*Địa chỉ cho bạn:* số 14 phố Chả Cá
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Chả Cá Lá Vọng_

*4. Bánh Cuốn - Thanh Trì*


Bánh cuốn Thanh Trì đã từng được người Hà Nội ví là thứ bánh “gió thổi bay”, thứ bánh mỏng và trong đến mức có thể nhìn rõ được mặt người phía sau,… Sau mỗi lớp bánh tráng nóng hổi vừa ngả xuống, người phụ việc lại nhanh tay rắc một lớp lá hành đã phi thơm bóng mỡ. Mỗi lá bánh mỏng mịn, vàng ngà điểm xuyết màu xanh vàng của lá hành trưng đã tạo nên nét hấp dẫn, độc đáo riêng.

*Địa chỉ cho bạn*: 66 Tô Hiến Thành, quận Hai Bà Trưng.

*5. Cháo Trai - Trần Xuân Soạn*


Nhắc đến món cháo trai dân dã, đậm đà dư vị đồng quê, thì không nên bỏ qua địa chỉ 26 Trần Xuân Soạn. Nằm trong góc phố nằm trên trục đường chính dẫn tới trung tâm Hà Nội, quán ăn này không khó để những người khách lạ tìm đến.

 Những vị khách quen của cửa hàng vẫn thường ca tụng rằng cháo trai ở đây có vị ngon hơn ở nơi khác, bởi con trai ngọt và dai hơn. Theo như lời bật mí thì món trai ở đây là trai đồng, dai, ngọt và đậm đà. Chẳng vậy mà đây là địa chỉ lui tới quen thuộc sau mỗi giờ tan ca của không ít người, đặc biệt là không chỉ có bóng dáng các chị em, mà các đấng mày râu cũng hết sức tâm đắc với cháo trai Trần Xuân Soạn.

*Địa chỉ cho bạn:* số 26 đường Trần Xuân Soạn, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Cháo Trai Trần Văn Soạn*


*6. Xôi Yến - Nguyễn Hữu Huân*


Với những người thích xôi thì cái tên xôi Yến nghe thấy quen quen. Hàng xôi này cũng quá nổi tiếng rồi, có lẽ ở Hà Nội chẳng có chỗ nào ngon hơn chỗ này.  Xôi mềm, dẻo, hạt rời, lành lặn và bóng bẩy trông rất ngon mắt.

Quán  khá to , được coi là “đại gia xôi”. Ở đây loại xôi nào cũng có. Từ xôi trắng, đến xôi ngô, xôi dừa… Những món đi kèm với xôi cũng nhiều vô kể tha hồ cho bạn lựa chọn. Nào thịt gà luôc, gà xào nầm, thịt kho tàu, trứng, giò… Đủ cho bạn thay đổi khẩu vị cả tuần mà không sợ chán.

So với các loại xôi bình dân thì xôi ở đây giá cao hơn một chút khoảng 13.000 - 20000/suất. Nhưng “tiền nào của ấy” mà, cứ ăn thử đi là biết.

*Địa chỉ cho bạn*: 35b đường Nguyễn Hữu Huân, quận Hoàn Kiếm
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Xôi Yến_

*7. Phở Bát Đàn*

Phở Hà Nội đã nổi tiếng từ lâu. Và Phở gia truyền 49 Bát Đàn quả đúng mang hương vị và phong cách đặc biệt mà người Hà Nội dù đi đâu về đâu cũng không thể nào quên. Quán phở Bát Đàn khá nhỏ, thấp, bên trong chỉ vỏn vẹn có máy bộ bàn ghế gỗ thô mộc, cũ kỹ, đã tồn tại gần nửa thế kỷ nhưng không có thay đổi gì nhiều.


Ăn phở Bát Đàn có mấy cái thú, phở ngon, thịt bò thái tươi rói, thơm ngậy, nước dùng ngọt vị xương hầm, đúng kiểu phở Hà Nội truyền thống; nhưng đặc biệt nhất có lẽ là thực khách đến đây phải xếp hàng và trả tiền trước rồi phải tự tay bê bát phở nóng bỏng về chỗ ngồi.

*Địa chỉ cho bạn:* số 49 Bát Đàn, quận Hoàn Kiếm

*8. Kem - Tràng Tiền*

Nếu  đến Hà Nội mà chưa một lần thưởng thức hương vị nức tiếng của kem tràng Tiền thì chắc chắn rằng bạn đã thiếu đi phần quan trọng nhất trong hành trình của bạn đến Thủ Đô.  Ăn kem Tràng Tiền đúng vị nhất là phải ăn kem ở ngay phố Tràng Tiền gần với Hồ Gươm. Có người nói vui rằng cảnh mua kem ở Tràng Tiền chẳng khác nào cảnh xếp hàng thời bao cấp ngày xưa, nhưng thế mới hay. Có lẽ vậy mà quán kem từ thời bao cấp nổi tiếng với hương vị thơm ngon đặc biệt này  luôn tấp nập khách ra vào. Mùa hè, hay mùa đông cửa hàng lúc nào cũng nườm nượp khách ra vào.


Cửa hàng không có bàn ghế  nên khách thưởng thức kem trong tư thế và vị trí hoàn toàn tự chọn. Có người mua rồi mang kem ra cồng Nhà Hát Lớn ngồi ăn nếu muốn có chỗ ngồi thoải mái hơn hay dựng xe để thưởng thức kem ngay tại cửa hàng. Khách đứng ăn kem ngay cả khi trời lạnh và gió.

Hà Nội có những món ăn không phân biệt giàu nghèo, kẻ sang người khó. Kem Tràng Tiền là một trong số đó. Mùa hè đến, hàng kem đông nghẹt người và mùa đông qua vẫn không bao giờ vắng khách. Với người Hà Nội xa quê, kem Tràng Tiền đã trở thành một phần ký ức thiêng liêng, còn những ai có dịp  thưởng thức kem Tràng tiền một lần thì chắc chắn sẽ không quên ghé lại lần sau.




_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## dung89

Vẫn còn nhiều món mình chưa thử hết  :Big Grin:

----------

